# Running.....



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone else take their poo running? Hubby is a keen runner and now Honey is clear from her spay and 7 months he thought he would start her! Bought a waist belt with attachable lead and off they went! Started slowly with a 1 mile run, she loved it and was faster than him!!! Any one else do running with theirs? X


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

My friend does it with her cocker and he loves it. She doesn't have to use a lead now, but we are in the country.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I have read somewhere you should wait until they are about nine months before you run with them but can't be sure


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

My vet runs with her dogs but she told me she starts them off at ten months..


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just starting running with my 6 1/2 month old, but only about 5 minutes of running then walk for 5, run for 5 etc. Taking it slow for now until he gets a little older, but we both love it.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My husband goes running with Buddy he loves it ,he uses a running lead also .
However he went biking with him yesterday and Buddy decided to run in front of the bike and hubbie went over the handle bars!!! Opps 

Both were fine thank god !


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I've also read that you should wait until they're a bit older but if you saw Saffi on a walk you'd realise that whether we run or walk makes no difference as she runs around in circles anyway! 

We were thinking of starting in a couple of weeks when she'll be eight months old.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Running is not my thing, but my son came with us on a walk with his bike. Dexter decided to chase him continuously - it was the fastest walk I've ever done !!!


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Eddie goes running with my husband ,he only started a few weeks ago when the dog was around 10/11 months.Apparently there are quite a few stops and starts as Eddie goes off to play with other dogs, investigates passers by and chase the geese into the water, then if there are no other interesting things going on he bites at my husbands running shoes.He doesnt need to be on a lead as there are no roads nearby and hopefully it will get easier when the running is less of a novelty to him.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I just called my vet and they say its fine to start her running, they just said build up slowly, they said it doesnt damage their bones and its good exercise for her! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant news - Marcus and I will start too then!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I've taken Betty running with me, mainly in the winter when a run fulfils an evening walk when letting her off the lead as it is dark would be difficult. 

I tend to run about 3 or 4 miles with her and i'm more tired than her at the end!!!!


----------

